# the hCG diet?



## CG (Mar 22, 2010)

sorry for the double post, but i know alot of yous that hang out in the diet & nutrition section arent always hitting the anabolic zone to say whats up, and i know theres a ton of info from users around here too.. 

ok, so flame if you must, but i've been around the block a bit and this hCG diet is a new one on me. my girl, who is always looking on to the newest thing, and always wondering if its fact or fad, asked me about it. not knowing the science behind hCG i decided to do a bit of research, and when that ended up inconclusive, i decided i should come to my greatest community knowledge base.. ironmag.. so, good folks, please, what are your opinions? (oh and im not talking the"homeopathic" hCG or even the sublingual crap, i can smell that scam from a mile away.. im talkin 125ui daily injex)

thanks in advance


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 22, 2010)

HCG as in stuff you generally use to keep your balls from shrinking on cycle?

If so, why?  I believe it's taken to assist with the downregulation of LH during a cycle.  If you're going to pin something, just freaking do test.  Or take 1-Andro or something.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

hCG stands for Human  						Choriogonadotropin, the hormone produced by pregnant  						women in the early stages of pregnancy. Research  						suggests a small, daily hCG  injection (approx. 125  						IU to 200 IU)  						results in a weight loss of 1 to 2 lbs per day, and  						often more,  						when accompanied by a VLCD (very low calorie diet of  						apprx 500 calories).

Most hCG dieters  report a  						loss of 1 to 2 lbs a day.  At the very least, .5  						pound a day, and at the most, 3 + lbs a day.  1 lb is  						generally lost in the first day.  Factors that  						guarantee faster weight loss include adding/increasing  						vegetable intake and mixing salad with each meal.   						Fiber intake is extremely important, as is water intake.   						

hCG weight  						loss studies have shown that weight lost following the  						Simeons protocol  						comes directly from adipose fat tissue rather than lean  						muscle.  In doing so, the weight lost comes  						directly from fat and does not strip the body of much  						needed muscle,  vitamins or  						minerals essential to maintain good health, while at the  						same time, releasing excessive amounts of fat-stored  						nutrients into the blood stream to be absorbed by the  						body.  For this reason, hCG dieters report a feeling and  appearance of great  						health and marvel at the loss of negative health risks  						they had as an overweight individual.  

There are rarely  						 side effects reported while using   						hCG  						diet shots, or oral hCG for weight loss.  When the hCG shots are  used  						for fertility reasons, the larger amount is known to  						cause occasional headaches, and pregnancy symptoms.   						However, the amount differences between the hCG diet  						protocol and hCG used for fertility purposes is  						significantly different in quantity.   						


Not considered safe
Weight loss is more likely to due to extremely restricted caloric  intake rather than injections
Weight loss is temporary
Side effects can be very serious
hCG Diet - Diet Review


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 22, 2010)

ceazur said:


> hCG stands for Human                          Choriogonadotropin, the hormone produced by pregnant                          women in the early stages of pregnancy. Research                          suggests a small, daily hCG  injection (approx. 125                          IU to 200 IU)                          results in a weight loss of 1 to 2 lbs per day, and                          often more,                         * when accompanied by a VLCD (very low calorie diet of                          apprx 500 calories).*
> 
> Most hCG dieters  report a                          loss of 1 to 2 lbs a day.  At the very least, .5                          pound a day, and at the most, 3 + lbs a day.  1 lb is                          generally lost in the first day.  Factors that                          guarantee faster weight loss include adding/increasing                          vegetable intake and mixing salad with each meal.                           Fiber intake is extremely important, as is water intake.
> 
> ...



Well no shit.  Eat 500 calories a day, lose tons of weight.  You don't need to inject anything for that to happen.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Well no shit.  Eat 500 calories a day, lose tons of weight.  You don't need to inject anything for that to happen.



Rofl, sounds like bs to me as well..


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2010)

The only thing I'm interested in with regard to HCG is its effect on appetite. If it mitigates hunger, I'll try it in a heartbeat.


----------



## CG (Mar 22, 2010)

Bingo built... how about a international study of say 3 lab rats, each of varying levels of fitness, and we see what happens... its rumored that real hCG can help prevent hunger issues while on 500 cal a day, though the fatigue is as present as could be expected


----------



## ceazur (Mar 22, 2010)

Man it sounds like a metabolism killer. Doesn't sound safe.


----------



## Built (Mar 23, 2010)

Nah, it's fine for short term. Do it as a PSMF and you're golden.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 23, 2010)

Built said:


> Nah, it's fine for short term. Do it as a PSMF and you're golden.



Yeh yeh, tell me that after you inject yourself a couple times


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 23, 2010)

Built said:


> Nah, it's fine for short term. Do it as a PSMF and you're golden.



For hunger blunting though, you don't find that the combination of keto and the EC stack does a good enough job?


----------



## Built (Mar 23, 2010)

Built said:


> Nah, it's fine for short term. Do it as a PSMF and you're golden.





ceazur said:


> Yeh yeh, tell me that after you inject yourself a couple times


I meant the low calories. Pinning isn't a problem for me. I've done it for years.


danzik17 said:


> For hunger blunting though, you don't find that the combination of keto and the EC stack does a good enough job?


It helps a lot, no question.


----------



## chriskoz31 (Jul 17, 2010)

So then what else would u use a hcg shot 4 then?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 17, 2010)

chriskoz31 said:


> So then what else would u use a hcg shot 4 then?



To help w/ female fertility: Medications for Female Infertility: Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG)

As part of a cycling male's PCT:Nolvadex, Clomid and HCG in Post Cycle Therapy


----------



## unclem (Jul 19, 2010)

built ive taken it for a number of yrs on grams of gear but it does nothing for curving the appetite. i wouldnt bother built , now this i do know but as far as woman go, nothing its useless. even if you add vitamin b-12 injectable with it nothing . the thing that does work and its great is kynoselen you get ripped. or amp 5 if your interested in it give me a pm.

ps......no, i dont sell it. iam really looking out for your best interest. trust me, iam no diet guru like u but i do have a little knowledge and would never steer you wrong.


----------



## johnmarten (Sep 13, 2010)

Homeopathic HCG drops can be a safer option. Though it may not produce rapid result. Look for a brand which has Vitamin B12 as a premixed ingredient. The diet can enhance the metabolism and ensure permanent weight loss. No exercise is required during the diet period.


----------



## sassy69 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnmarten said:


> Homeopathic HCG drops can be a safer option. Though it may not produce rapid result. Look for a brand which has Vitamin B12 as a premixed ingredient. The diet can enhance the metabolism and ensure permanent weight loss. No exercise is required during the diet period.



Is this with or without the starvation diet? 

I call bullshit on "permanent weight loss" - your body can only respond to the environement you give it to operate in. If you don't set up a consistent and purposeful lifestyle, even if you starve yourself down, you're going to blow up again if your lifestyle doesn't support an efficiently running metabolism.


----------



## johnmarten (Sep 15, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Is this with or without the starvation diet?
> 
> I call bullshit on "permanent weight loss" - your body can only respond to the environement you give it to operate in. If you don't set up a consistent and purposeful lifestyle, even if you starve yourself down, you're going to blow up again if your lifestyle doesn't support an efficiently running metabolism.



Yes, Very Low Calorie Diet (not starvation) is essential in HCG program. HCG resets your hunger mechanism so that you may not feel too hungry. Of course, healthy lifestyle is important to keep yourself fit.


----------

